# looking for a salt bin cover



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

I have the big bocks. Need a web site to buy a bin cover.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Clear Span a division of Tek Supply should help you out.

www.TekSupply.com


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks f550 do you have one. I would like to see one before buying one


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

they are nice but not cheap. we just built a stick and tin roof ontop of the blocks


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

These are good.

http://www.rhinoshelters.com/
I paid 550 for 12x20


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Any other suggestions???


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

I just put up a 20 x 24 Cover-All, built it myself on top of concrete blocks. Worlks great. I paid about $2800 for it. With one end wall


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone got pics of their set ups?


----------



## mkatrucking (Sep 4, 2008)

I am putting up 3 42' by 72' Clearspan buildings. I think they would be the ticket for you. Went to the factory in Dyersville, IA yesterday for a tour. Very impressive. They sell 30,000 per year. Shoot me an email and I can get you lined up with the right guy. [email protected] . Google FarmTek and you will see their hoop buildings. How big are you looking for?


----------



## michaelo2790 (Nov 10, 2008)

Menards sell the Clear span portable canvas top structures. Many sizes. special order


----------



## mkatrucking (Sep 4, 2008)

Ordering factory direct would be by far the best pricing. They are in Dyersville, IA.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

AA+, I do not have one, I just use a blue tarp.
Clear span 20'x20' is about $1500, that's not too bad.


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

I built a metal roof that is hinged. The roof is flat when closed. When I want to open the cover I used a boat lift winch to open. It works way better then a tarp, and at @ $400 to build it's easy on the check book


----------

